# هام جدا : رسالة الى كل المسيحيين والمسلمين



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

الى كل من وجِّهت له الاساءة من قبلي فانا اعتذر منه 
الى كل من شعر انني سببتَ دينه ورسوله ... انا اعتذر 
الى كل من استاء من .... اطلب المسامحة منه

الى كل الاخوة المسلمين سيكون الحوار بيننا خالي من التجريح والشتم 
واطلب المغفرة من الله ومنكم 

قد يكون دين صحيح واخر خاظئ ..... قد يكون الاثنان خاطئان ...... قد يكون الاثنان صحيحان 
فلنعمل معا على معرفة الصح من الخطأ 
لنعمل لاقناع بعضنا حتى نصل الى الله 
دعونا ننسا الحقد ...... دعونا نزرع السلام في قلوبنا فينبت فينا 

لا يمكن لاعمى ان يسير اعمى ..... فيجب ان يكون احدهما يرى 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## HADAF (19 مارس 2007)

انا اقبل كل كلامك بكل ود واحترام.واؤيد كلامك ...........زلكن ارجوك ان تفهم اوني واخوانك المسيحيين ..........ان لا يتسلطوا على ديننا بأن يقولوا مثلا .........
نبي الاسلام شاذ .او شتم النبي اشرف الخلق والمرسلين .........او حتى شتم الاله.....واعتبار الاهنا ظالما او غير ذلكوكأنه الاهنا  لوحدنا..زهههههههه...........وكأنه ليس الاهكم!!!


----------



## HADAF (19 مارس 2007)

ولكن جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي على طرح هذا الموضوع فنحن هنا بحاجة له ...واشكر الله على وجود اناس مثلك يحرصون على الدين ولا يستهزئون به ............جعل مثواك الجنة


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخ هادف على ردك 
وانشاء الله نكون كالاخوة


----------



## peace_86 (19 مارس 2007)

*ماكتبته هو عين العقل عزيزي طوني..
نحن بحاجة لهذه المواضيع..
أضم صوتي إليك.. وابصم لك على العشرة على أهمية هذا الموضوع..

فلنفترض أننا نتكلم مع ملحدين.. او نتكلم مع أتباع المادة..
لا مع مسلمين أو مسيحيين ..
أي: بحقائق تاريخية.. أدلة عقلانية..
هذا مانريدهـ ..
أرجوكم أعزائي المسلمين أن تفتحوا أعينكم لترو نعمة المسيح ونعمة الخلاص.. ونعمة البنوة إلى الله القدوس.. كما فعلت أنا ..
فقد كنت مسلماً تماماً مثلكم..

أشكرك عزيزي طوني ..*


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
والله من قلبي انا فرحان مشان في ناس تتفهم وتحب الحوار والمناقشة الطيبة المستندة على البراهين والدلائل والله يهديكم ويهدينا  ويفتح ابصاركم  قولو   امين


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمروركم 
والله يهدينا على الصواب 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

حببيي peace اوكي سنفتح اعيننا ونرى نعمة المسيح تلك ولكن بشرط افتحوا عينكم وانظروا الى الدلائل والبراهين  ورح اعطيكم دليل بسيط  فوتو    
  google earth وشوفو الكغبة المشرفة وشوفو كمان جبل احد مشكل على اسم ((محمد)) بس ازا حطيت الصورة رح يحدفوها (طبيعي)  شوفو وردو عليي  واتحداكم تعطوني دليل واحد ملموس                انا مستنيكم


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

اخي islamprtjrs حط الصورا وانا واثق انهم رح يضعونها 
لا تفكر المشرفين يضعوا الشيء الذي يعجبهم فقط فهم مثلنا يبحثون عن الحق او يبشرون بالحق الذي وصلوا اليه 
ولكن لا يمكن ان يحذفوا مثل هذا الشيء 
رجاء ادرج الصورة ولتكن في موضوع خاص لكي يراها الجميع 


اخوك طوني


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

اسف ازا حطيت اسم موقع اخر بس فوتو  وشوفو وزا بدكن تحدفوها احدفوها


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

قلولي بليز  بدي حط صور شو اعمل ورجاءا تجاوبوني ازا بدكن تشوفو معجزة ودليل


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

islamprtjrs قال:


> قلولي بليز  بدي حط صور شو اعمل ورجاءا تجاوبوني ازا بدكن تشوفو معجزة ودليل



شكرا لك على الصور 
من الممكن ان تكون حقيقة 
انا احيانا انظر الى الغيم وارى فيه اشكال 
فاحيانا تصبح على شكل بقرة 
واحيانا على شكل سمكة 
انها الطبيعة قابلة للتغير 
ركز في اي شيء تريده وسوف تشبهه الى شيأ اخر 

وبالنسبة الى موضوع اضافة الصور اثناء الكتابة 
يوجد في اعلى مربع الكتابة ايقونة عليها صور جبلين وشمس ولونها اصفر 
من خلالها تستطيع وضع رابط الصورة على الانترنت 

وشكرا لك 
ارئيت لم يحذف احد شيء 

اخوك طوني


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

اوكي حبيبي ما رح عارضك شوف هالصور ولا تقلي من نسج خيالي 
http://idata.over-blog.com/0/27/13/27/miracles/miracle-germany-1.jpg


http://idata.over-blog.com/0/27/13/27/miracles/indomosque2.jpg (( وهالصورة لما كان التسونامي ))


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

صور حلوة بجد 
بس بالنسبة  للجامع الذي لم ينهدم جراء الاعصار 
من زمن ليس ببعيد كان هنالك معبد لا ادري ما هي ديانته ( على الاكثر عبدة اوثان ) في اليابان 
وحصل وقتها زلزال مدمر وسقطت البيوت المجاورة ولم يسقط المعبد 
وهذه كانت بمعجزة حقيقية حتى جاء العلماء وبدؤو بدراسة اسلوب بناء هذا المعبد واكتشفوا انه مبني على شكل هرم مقلوب 
وهي الان نفس الطريقة تقريبا التي تبنى بها الابنية المضادة للزلازل باليابان وسوف اكتب عن هذا الأمر في موضوع خاص 

وشكرا على هذه لصور 


اخوك طوني


----------



## ايمن المصري (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخ  طونى على هذا الكلام المنطقى المعقول ....فانت بذلك نسيتنا ما فعله اخوانك النصارى 
بنا  وربنا يسامحهم ...


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

ايمن المصري قال:


> شكرا اخ  طونى على هذا الكلام المنطقى المعقول ....فانت بذلك نسيتنا ما فعله اخوانك النصارى
> بنا  وربنا يسامحهم ...



بكلامك هذا اشعر ان منكم من قبل اعتذاري 
شكرا لك 
لا تلم اخواني لانهم تكلموا من بعد ما سمعوه من شتائم بهم 
وكلامهم هذا هو عبارة عنن ردة فعل لا اكثر 
المسيحيين يحبوا جميع البشر باختلاف مذاهبهم 
ولكن كل شخص منا متعصب الى مذهبه سواء كان مسيحي ام مسلم 

سلام الرب معك 
اخوك طوني


----------



## ايمن المصري (19 مارس 2007)

*تصحيح لكلام  لاخ طونى*

السلام عليكماولا واخيرا ....

اود ان اصحح كلمه قالها الاخ طونى .....

لا تلم اخواني لانهم تكلموا من بعد ما سمعوه من شتائم بهم 
وكلامهم هذا هو عبارة عنن ردة فعل ....

كانك بهاذا الكلام تقول ان المسلمين سبو وشتمو السيد المسيح والسيده العزراء البتول رضي الله عنهما .....

 لالالالالا....انا مش معك فى هذا الكلام ...رد الفعل اللى بتقول عليه ده  لا بد ان يكون ناتج عن فعل مساوى له ..... هل سمعت فى يوم  احد المسلمين يسب ويلعن او يتجراء ويقول  كلمه فى حق المسيح او السيده العذراء ...لكى ياتى اخوانك النصارى لكى يسبونا فى نبينا ....

لو مسلم سب المسيح او امه مريم فقد كفر بما جاء به محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام ....

فماذا تقصد  " بان ما كدث من اخوانك انه رد فعل .....يا ريت تصحح كلامك  او تفهمنى .....

...........السلام عليكم ....
وقول لك حاجه  علشان تعرف من م المسلمون ومن هم النصارى 
......اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا المسيح روح القدس وعلى امه  العذراء البتول  مريم  الطاهره رضى الله عنها ....وعن اهلها جميعا ............
فماذا رايك الان .....
.............انا احترمتك فى بادىء الامر ....ويا ريت تجعلنى احترمك الى النهايه ولا تقول كلام  ليس له دليل 

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 

تحيات واحترام 
ايمن ا لمصري


----------



## Moony34 (19 مارس 2007)

ايمن المصري قال:


> السلام عليكماولا واخيرا ....
> 
> اود ان اصحح كلمه قالها الاخ طونى .....
> 
> ...






أستاذ أيمن أنا عايز أضيف حاجة لكلام توني...
طبعا أنا كمسيحي مش موافق علي أي نوع من أنواع تخطي الحدود في الحوار بيننا أيا كان السبب
لكن حكاية الفعل ورد الفعل فأعتقد إن توني يقصد كل الاهانات الموجهة لينا ليل ونهار علي وجه العموم وعلي سبيل المثال لا الحصر كل كتابات زغلول النجار اللي دايما بيحاول يثبت اعجاز القرآن من خلال إهانة الكتاب المقدس وعلي سبيل المثال كتاب فتنة التكفير للأستاذ محمد عمارة اللي وصفنا فيه بالكفر... والأمثلة كتير
فأرجوك لو زعلان من أي حد أنا معتذر بالنيابة عنه... لكن حكاية رد الفعل دي حقيقية فعلا


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيز 
ادخل الى موضوع اختراق منتديات طريق الحق 
ترى المسلمون يردون ويقولون 
اين يسوعكن 
مع العلم ان الشيطان عندم جاء الى السيد المسيح وقال له ارم نفسك من على ظهر المعبد وليبعث الله ملائكته ليرفعوك 
اجابه السيد المسيح : لا تجرب الرب الهك 
لا يعني انه اذا استطاعوا اختراق الموقع اي ان ديننا خاطئ 
يا اخي عندما يهزأ المسلمون بالسيد المسيح الا تريد ان نقول ولا كلمة 

شكرا لك اخ ايمن 
لكن كل منّا يرى الخطئ في الاخر 
عندما يقول المسيحي النبي قاتل 
يكون مرفق كلامهم بآيات 
الواجب عليكم بدلا من الرد بالشتم 
يجب الرد بالتفسير للآيات او بازالة سوء التفاهم من هذه الاية واعطائها معناها الصحيح 
وبهذا تكون غيرت فكرة القتل 
وهكذا تعالج الامور 

هل في كلامي اي خطأ
اخوك طوني


----------



## ايمن المصري (19 مارس 2007)

*الرد الثانى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ....

نعم لقد قلتها بنفسك "لكن حكاية الفعل ورد الفعل فأعتقد إن توني يقصد كل الاهانات الموجهة لينا ليل ونهار علي وجه العموم وعلي سبيل المثال لا الحصر كل كتابات زغلول النجار اللي دايما بيحاول يثبت اعجاز القرآن من خلال إهانة الكتاب المقدس وعلي سبيل المثال كتاب فتنة التكفير للأستاذ محمد عمارة اللي وصفنا فيه بالكفر... والأمثلة كتير
فأرجوك لو زعلان من أي حد أنا معتذر بالنيابة عنه... لكن حكاية رد الفعل دي حقيقية فعلا


اذا ...فى وجهة نظرك ان اللى بيعمله  زغلول النجار   عباره عن شتيمه  بس للنصارى وما جاب 

اسم المسيح عليه السلام او امه  مريم الطاهره بسوء ...
فهل من العدل ...انه حينما يسبك مسلم  تسبه انت فى رسوله  بدلا من ان ترد له السب بنفس المقدار ....هل هنا رد الفعل مساوى للفعل .....

ان كنت تعتبر ما يفعله  زغلول النجار  شتيمه ليكم ...  ..اشتمونا بنفس الفظ ولا تتعدون على رسولنا ...وبالفعل فانتم تالفون كتب وتشتموننا فيها ايضا وتلقبونا بالكفار  كما نفعل ....
وهل من وجهت نظرك ....ان النجار يقول النصارى كفار ....مساويه  بان النصاري يقولو محمد ابن كذا وكذا وكذا من الالفاظ التى لا يستعملها الا اولاد الشوارع ....
..............حرام عيك ياخى ....
 السلام عليكم ...ورحمه الله وبركاته ...
....وهذه المره ساختم قولى بحديث ...اظن انكم تناسيتموه ...واخذتم تسبون قائله ...وهو  نبينا محمد ....
"قال رسول الله صى الله عليه وسلم :
"من اذى ذميا  فانا  حجيجه يوم القيامه "
....ومعنى الحديث ...يامرنا رسولنا بالا ناذى اهل الذمه وهم انتم  سواء بالقول او بالفعل ...ولو اذى مسلم نصرانيا  سياتى النبى يوم القيامه يشهد على المسلم مع النصرانى ....

انظر  كيف يعاملكم رسولنا ....ولكنكم  رددتم احسانه بالاسائه واخذ متطرفيكم  يسبونه ويلعنونه ويصفونه باشياء ليست فيهم .....

انتظر منك رد الان  ان كان لك رد .....يا ريت يكون ردك منطقى وبعيد  عن التطرف والعصبيه ...........فنحن نبحث عن الحقيقه  كما قال  طونى  ولا اعلم هل هو قائلها كده وبس ولا يعرف معناها 

السلام عليكم
تحيات  واحترام ايمن المصري


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمساندتك اخ Moony34 
رد الفعل ممكن يجي من الحياة العملية فممكن انا كمسحي بعض اصحاب الشركات ما يقبلوا يشغلوني لديهم لانني مسيحي 
مثال اخر موضوع فرض الحجاب على الطالبات المسيحيات في احدى الثانويات المصرية وكثير جدا من هذه الامثلة 
هذه ايضا تدفعنا الى الحديث بهذه الطريقة ايضا 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## ايمن المصري (19 مارس 2007)

*لالا ايضا يا اخ طونى*

السلام عليكماولا واخيرا ....

وهل يا اخ طونى عندما يقول المسلم اين يسوعكم  كمثل ما يقول المسيحى محمد  مبتكر العاده السريه محمد نجس  استغفر الله وغيرها من العبارت البذيئه 

.....ثم نحن المسلمين  لا نامن بان المسيح هو الرب كما تقولون ....

فنحن نامن بانه البتول ابن البتول الطاهره وهو روح القدس التى القاها الى مريم ....
فعندما يقول المسلم اين يسوعكم  لا يقصد بها المسيح عليه السلام ....

.....وحتى ان وجدت مسلم جاهل بدينه وسب المسيح  فنحن براءء منه ونكفره عما فعله 
فهو بذلك ليس مسلم بقول الرسول  وقول الله 
...............اتمنى الا تهز  احترامى بك ....وتقول كلمه حق فى هذا الموضوع 
سلام وتحيات
 ايمن المصري


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

ايمن المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ....
> 
> اذا ...فى وجهة نظرك ان اللى بيعمله  زغلول النجار   عباره عن شتيمه  بس للنصارى وما جاب
> 
> ...



سلام الرب معك


----------



## ايمن المصري (19 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ....

....انت ترد ان تدخلنا فى موضوع الحجاب والحجات دى  وانا والله كنت هتكلم فيه ....لكن اعزرنى انا طالب ثانويه عامه ...لكن سوف اسالك سؤال ...بما انك دخلت فى الموضوع 

....اولا نحن المسلمون نتخذ الرسول  واصحابه الكرام قدوه لنا  ونحاول ان نقتضى بهم ...كما انا نقتضى بالعزراء  وكل الرسل ...بل والكثير من الرهبان ...اللى فى زمن سيدنا المسيح بس ...
..........المهم  بما انك مسيحيون  ...اى لا بد ان تاخذ نسائكم العذراء قدوه ونهج تمشى عليه ....
لكن ما نراه غير ذلك فالنصرانيات تخرج بملابس اقل  ما توصف انها خليعه ....تجسد جسدها قطعه قطعه ....فاين الاقتضاء بالعذراء ....اليس حرام عليهم  ان يلبسو هذه الملابس المغريه ....التى تفسد الشباب ....وهل بذلك دينكم يحافظ على المراءه من الاغتصاب ....
امانه عليك :   اي منهم معرض للمعاكسه او الاغتصاب  المسلمه ام المسيحيه اكثر 
...............اقول لك حاجه وما تزعلش وانا اسف لانى قلتها ....
تعرف  الطلاب عندنا فى المدرسه لما يحبو يعاكس يروحو فين ....يروحو عند الكنيسه ....علشان يتفرجو على المتبرجات  ...وعلى ............

.....انتظر ردك قبل ان امشى ....معايه مذاكره .....
سلام وتحيات
 ايمن المصري


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

ايمن المصري قال:


> السلام عليكماولا واخيرا ....
> 
> وهل يا اخ طونى عندما يقول المسلم اين يسوعكم  كمثل ما يقول المسيحى محمد  مبتكر العاده السريه محمد نجس  استغفر الله وغيرها من العبارت البذيئه
> لا طبعا لكنهم عندما قالوا هذا كا لديهم الدليل لماذا لا تدخل الى الموضوع وتناقشهم فيه حتى نرسوا على بر ونعرف الصح من الخطأ
> ...


احترامي موجود باذن الله وكما تقول انت اذا وجهت شتيمة من مسلم فهو لا يمثل الاسلام كله 
وكذلك المسيحيين ولكن اؤكد لك انه اكثر المسيحيين لا يقصدون الشتم إلا ان الموضوع الذي سوف يطرحونه يتطلب هذا " قاتل ... زاني .... يتعاطى الخمر ) وكل هذا مرفق بادلة 
لذلك لا يجب ان تعتبره اهانة لان هذا ما نراه نحن 

اتمنى ان تكون فهمت وجهة نظري 
اخوك طوني


----------



## ايمن المصري (19 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .....

الرد على قولك :

ويقول ايضا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى بعضهم اولياء بعض ...... ويقول ايضا قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا برسوله ولا يحرمون .......... من اللذين اوتوا الكتاب ( اي اليهود والنصارى ) حتى يدفعوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون ( اذلاء )
اليس صحيح ما اقوله 

 .......بالنسبه ان لا نتخذكم اوللياء ....فهذا صحيح انتم واليهودابرزتم لنا العداء منذ دعوه الاسلام ....
كما ان القران فى هذه النقطه يقصد بها كل من يعادى المسلمين ويريد القضاء عليه .....
....فكيف نتخذكم اولياء وكنا فى حاله حرب ...مع روما وغيرها  .......هل من المنطق ذلك ....
مثال .....هل من المنطق ان المصري يامن سره لليهودى  اثناء حرب 73....
....اما بالنسبه للجزيه ....
فلقد كنتم تدفعونها لاننا امناكم على كنائسكم وانفسكم  وكنا ندافع عنكم فى الحروب ....
....هل تتزكر من حرر القدس من يد الصليبين ...وغيرهم من الغزاه .....هل تتذكر صلاح الدين ماذا فعل معكم ...هل تتذكر حال نصارى مصر قبل دخول عمر الاسلام ...وه تحت  ايدى الرومان وهم نصاري مثلك لكن يخالفونكم فى  اشياء ...هل  احوالك كانت امنه اكثر  حين كنتم تحت رايه الرومان ام تحت رايه الاسلام ..؟؟
قل الحق ولا  تكون متعصب   اقراء التاريخ  وانظر ماذا قال المؤرخون النصاري الغربيون عن قاده الحملات الصليبيه وعن صلاح الدين 
..
..........اما اليوم  فانتم لا تدفعون الجزيه ...لماذا ؟ لان من حرر مصر  هم المصريين النصاري والمسلمين ...............اى انكم تشاركوننا فى الحروب   اذا لا عليكم جزيه ..........

سلام وتحيات وتقدير 
ايمن المصري


----------



## ايمن المصري (19 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...

باين عليه مش هذاكر النهارده ...هههههههههه
.....اتفقنا يا طونى ...انا هعطيك رد سريع  منطالب ث ع  عمره 18 فما بالك  بالشيخ العالم فى الدين ....

اسمع يا عم طونى 
1- كيف يفعل النبى العاده السريه وهو  متزوج 11  حرااااااااااااااام عيييكم 
2- يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
فى احد الاحاديث :
"سبعه يظلهم الله فى ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله ............................. وسبعه لا يظلم الله فى ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله ..................."  المهم الحديث طويل واظن انك تعرفه ....
...وانا لا ايد من الحديث الا  هذه الجمله :
 ناكح الكف  لا يظله الله بظله فى يوم القيامه ....والمقصود هنا بناكح الكف  اى مدمن العاده السريه 
....كما انه فى حديث اخر يشبه  ناكح الكف اى مدمن العاده السريه بانه زااانى .....
....فماذا رايك لو اتبع كل لناس قول الرسول فى هذا لموضوع ....
.......لكنكم لم تنظرو الى هذه الاحاديث بل نظرتم الى ما تريدون  وفهمتموه فهم خاطىء .....
كما ان هناك احاديث ضعيفه  ليس ماكد ان الرسول قالها وهناك احديث قويه  من الماكد ان الرسول قالها فدعكم من الاحاديث الضعيفه وتوجهو الى  الاحاديث القويه ...........

اسمع اخ طونى  ...انا والله رغم انك برده بتقول ان ما فعله اخوانكالنصارى بانه رد فعل ...لكننى حتى الان محترمك ....
وهذا ايميلى ...اود ان تضيفه عندك ...thetruth20102000@yahoo.com فنادرا ان تجد نصرانى  لا يسب المسلمين  .... رغم انك سبتنا  ....لكنك افضل من غيرك فقد اعتزرت ...والعفو عند المقدره ....
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

ايمن المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .....
> 
> الرد على قولك :
> 
> ...



اخوك طوني


----------



## ايمن المصري (19 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..........

....اقتباس من كلام الاخ: كدين مسيحي اذا رددنا لك المسبة بنفس المقدار فهذا كفر , قال لنا السيد المسيح احبوا من اساء لكم , اي اننا لا يجب ان نرد عليك بسوء نهائيا وهذا ما دفعني للاعتذار من كل المسلمين الذين شتمتهم
 ...................

بعد هذا الكلا  اود ان اقول لك انتم حاجه من الامرين :
1- اما انك بتبالغ فى الكلام ده
2- او اما انكم تفعلون عكس ما يامركم به دينك  بالكليه ......يا راجل حرام عيك ....انتم مش بتردو الاساءه ....بالعكس انتو اللى بتكتبو العن اسائه لينا .....وحتى لو كنتم بتردو الاسائه كما تقول  فانتم بذلك بتردوها اضعاف الاضعاف  .....كل هذا وتقول لى :
كدين مسيحي اذا رددنا لك المسبة بنفس المقدار فهذا كفر , قال لنا السيد المسيح احبوا من اساء لكم , اي اننا لا يجب ان نرد عليك بسوء نهائيا وهذا ما دفعني للاعتذار من كل المسلمين الذين شتمتهم
...........................كيف ذلك ...اذا اختار  هل انت تبالغ ام انكم جميعا فى الموقع تفعلون ضدد ما يامركب به دينكم ....

سلام وتحيات :
ايمن  المصري ....وانا ماشى 
اوعى تطعنى فى الدهر وانا مش موجود يا طونى ...هههههههههههههه
.....لو كنت فى سنى  هنكون اصحاب ان شاء الله ده لو بقيت على وعدك  واحترمت ديننا كما نحترم دينكم ومقدساتكم ....
سلاام وتحيات  
ايمن المصري


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

ايمن المصري قال:


> سلام وتحيات :
> ايمن  المصري ....وانا ماشى
> اوعى تطعنى فى الدهر وانا مش موجود يا طونى ...هههههههههههههه
> .....لو كنت فى سنى  هنكون اصحاب ان شاء الله ده لو بقيت على وعدك  واحترمت ديننا كما نحترم دينكم ومقدساتكم ....
> ...



حبيبي قلبي ايمن انشاء الله بنكون صحاب 
بس برجع بعيد مرة تانية 
نحنا ما عمنسب نحنا عمنقول الي شايفينوا ما عمنسب ولا عمنتبلى 
نحنا عمنحكي وعم نستنى ردودكم 
لا تاخدها على اساس مسبة خدها على اساس اتهام وحقك انك تدافع وتعطي الجواب الاصح 
ولا تخاف ما من عادتي اضرب بالضهر 

اخوك طوني


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدىالله يحميك يا يمن وينور بصيرتك ويهدينا ويهديهم  وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وسيدنا عيسى بن مريم (( انا ذكرت عيس ومريم عليهما السلام مشان ما تقولو انو احنا مكبوتين ومتشددين.....ومبعرف شو))
والله يوفقك بنذاكرتك  امين يارب ويفق الكل 
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

حبيبي طوني بدك اي استفسار نحنا موجودين بدك جواب رح تلاقي جوابين اوكي


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (19 مارس 2007)

*ان شاء اللهــ هادا يكونــ الوااقع فعـــــــــلا

لأن هنـــــــــاك الكثيرينــ من الأخوة المسيحيــــــن الذي يطعنونــ في شخصــ محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام وهذا لا ارى فيه ابدا احترام للأديــــــــــان ....

شكرا جزيلاا 

طرح مميز 

فراشة المنتدى *


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

islamprtjrs قال:


> حبيبي طوني بدك اي استفسار نحنا موجودين بدك جواب رح تلاقي جوابين اوكي



شكرا لردك 
وانشاء الله نكون متل اخوة 
واكيد رح نوصل لحل 

اخوك طوني


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *ان شاء اللهــ هادا يكونــ الوااقع فعـــــــــلا
> 
> لأن هنـــــــــاك الكثيرينــ من الأخوة المسيحيــــــن الذي يطعنونــ في شخصــ محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام وهذا لا ارى فيه ابدا احترام للأديــــــــــان ....
> 
> ...



شكرا لمرورك فراشة 
وكلامك صحيح


----------



## peace_86 (19 مارس 2007)

لي عودة في هذا الموضوع ..

لكن لي تعليق على صورة المسجد الذي لم ينهدم..

فالمعروف أن أبنية الكنائس والمعابد والمساجد أو اي معبد آخر..
تكون منشئاتها قوية .. بالحديد القرمدي..
ويكون أساس المبنى صلباً ..

وشكراً ..


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

اوكي ما رح عارضك  فوت يا حبيبي عموضوع (( راي المسلمين ايه)) وشوف الصور اللي حاططا قبل ميحدفوها :new2:    وبدي رايك


----------



## peace_86 (20 مارس 2007)

*عزيزي الصور التي وضعتها لن تحذف ..
لسببين :
1. أنك لم تخطيء في المسيحية ولم تتطرق إلى المسيحيات في القسم الاسلامي..
2. أسلوبك المحترم يشجعنا على قراءة ماتكتبه باستمرار ..

لقد حفظت الصور في جهازي ..
سأرد عليك في وقت لاحق .. 
لكن أتمنى أن تكون متجرداً من التعصب تماماً ..

صلي من أجل ضعفي .. أخوك المسيحي من خلفية مسلمة ..
وشكراً ..*


----------



## islamprtjrs (20 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى  الله ينور طريقكpeace_86 واتمنى ان تكونوا ايضا متجردين من التعصب    

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا عيسى بن مريم رضي الله عنهما


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> الى كل من وجِّهت له الاساءة من قبلي فانا اعتذر منه
> الى كل من شعر انني سببتَ دينه ورسوله ... انا اعتذر
> الى كل من استاء من .... اطلب المسامحة منه
> 
> ...


 شكرا اخو طونى فعلا اخلاق المسيح  (حبوا اعدئكم)


----------



## islamprtjrs (20 مارس 2007)

اه يعني نحنا اعداءكن  الله يهديك


----------



## peace_86 (20 مارس 2007)

لالالا .. الأخ محب المسيح لا يقصد ذلك أبداً ..
فكان كلامه واضح جداً ..
أرجوك عزيزي أن تفهمه ..


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2007)

اخ islamprtjrs من تعاليم المسيح ان نحب اعدائنا وان نحب من اساء لنا 
لكن هذا لا يعني اني اذا احببتك فانت عدو لي 
نحن نحب اعدائنا فكيف انتم ( رفاق - اصدقاء في العمل - اصدقاء في الدراسة ) نحن نعيش مع بعض فواجب علينا ان يحب كل منا الاخر 

اخوك طوني 
لا تاخذ الكلام حرفيا 
فانك قد لا تعرف ما هو المقصود به


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2007)

اخ islamprtjrs من تعاليم المسيح ان نحب اعدائنا وان نحب من اساء لنا 
لكن هذا لا يعني اني اذا احببتك فانت عدو لي 
نحن نحب اعدائنا فكيف انتم ( رفاق - اصدقاء في العمل - اصدقاء في الدراسة ) نحن نعيش مع بعض فواجب علينا ان يحب كل منا الاخر 

اخوك طوني 
لا تاخذ الكلام حرفيا 
فانك قد لا تعرف ما هو المقصود به


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2007)

اخ islamprtjrs من تعاليم المسيح ان نحب اعدائنا وان نحب من اساء لنا 
لكن هذا لا يعني اني اذا احببتك فانت عدو لي 
نحن نحب اعدائنا فكيف انتم ( رفاق - اصدقاء في العمل - اصدقاء في الدراسة ) نحن نعيش مع بعض فواجب علينا ان يحب كل منا الاخر 

اخوك طوني 
لا تاخذ الكلام حرفيا 
فانك قد لا تعرف ما هو المقصود به


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2007)

اخ islamprtjrs من تعاليم المسيح ان نحب اعدائنا وان نحب من اساء لنا 
لكن هذا لا يعني اني اذا احببتك فانت عدو لي 
نحن نحب اعدائنا فكيف انتم ( رفاق - اصدقاء في العمل - اصدقاء في الدراسة ) نحن نعيش مع بعض فواجب علينا ان يحب كل منا الاخر 

اخوك طوني 
لا تاخذ الكلام حرفيا 
فانك قد لا تعرف ما هو المقصود به


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2007)

اخ islamprtjrs من تعاليم المسيح ان نحب اعدائنا وان نحب من اساء لنا 
لكن هذا لا يعني اني اذا احببتك فانت عدو لي 
نحن نحب اعدائنا فكيف انتم ( رفاق - اصدقاء في العمل - اصدقاء في الدراسة ) نحن نعيش مع بعض فواجب علينا ان يحب كل منا الاخر 

اخوك طوني 
لا تاخذ الكلام حرفيا 
فانك قد لا تعرف ما هو المقصود به


----------



## محب للمسيح (21 مارس 2007)

محب للمسيح قال:


> شكرا اخو طونى فعلا اخلاق المسيح  (حبوا اعدئكم)



انا مقلتش انه احنا بالنسبه ليهم اعداء  متحولش كلامى انا بشكر الاخ انطون على سلوكه وكلامه انتى اللى مش بتفهم وعلى فكره انا مسلم وحافظ القران  كله واعرف فى الدين الاسلامى اكتر من اى حد هنااااااا مسلم او مسيحى وانا شهاده حق هنااااااااااا سلوكيات الغالبيه العظمى من المسيحين سواء بنات او بنين صغار وكبار محترمين اكتر منكم انتم


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2007)

محب للمسيح قال:


> انا مقلتش انه احنا بالنسبه ليهم اعداء  متحولش كلامى انا بشكر الاخ انطون على سلوكه وكلامه انتى اللى مش بتفهم وعلى فكره انا مسلم وحافظ القران  كله واعرف فى الدين الاسلامى اكتر من اى حد هنااااااا مسلم او مسيحى وانا شهاده حق هنااااااااااا سلوكيات الغالبيه العظمى من المسيحين سواء بنات او بنين صغار وكبار محترمين اكتر منكم انتم



شكرا كتير لك 
وهذه شهادة نعتز بها 
ربي يكون معك ومعنا اجعين 
والله يهدينا على الطريق الصواب 


اخوك طوني


----------



## محب للمسيح (21 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> شكرا كتير لك
> وهذه شهادة نعتز بها
> ربي يكون معك ومعنا اجعين
> والله يهدينا على الطريق الصواب
> ...



يا انطون الحق حق بس انا عايز منك خدمه             ممكن تدعيلى


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2007)

من داخل قلبي بقلك 
ربي يكون معك ويوفقك في كل ما تفعل 

وشكرا لمرورك 
اخوك طوني


----------



## peace_86 (22 مارس 2007)

*عزيزي محب المسيح ..
أكتب كل مافي خاطرك في هذا المنتدى ..
وسنحلها لك إن شاء الله ..
أعتقد بأني مررت بنفس الذي تمر به الآن ..
لأننا من نفس الخلفية ..

أخوك .. مسيحي من خلفية مسلمة ..*


----------



## islamprtjrs (22 مارس 2007)

الله يهديكم


----------



## thelife.pro (22 مارس 2007)

الله يهدينا اجمعين اخ  islamprtjrs


----------



## peace_86 (23 مارس 2007)

*أخي الحبيب islamprtjrs 

وعدتك أني سأجيب على بعض الروابط التي وضعتها أنت ..
أعتذر باني لا أستطيع أن أجيب على كل فقرة على حدى ..

رغم أني سأقول لك : الصور التي وضعتها هي فقط منتشرة في المنتديات الاسلامية ..
والمواقع الاسلامية..
ومنقولة من أشخاص مسلمين!.....
أنت حينما تحاور ملحداً .. هل ستحاوره بالقرآن ؟
بالتأكيد لا ..

أنا كمسلم سابقاً كنت أصدق كل مايقال عن المعجزات الاسلامية.. أو (الكرامات) كما تسميها الشيعة ..

صدقني هي مجرد كذبة عشناها جميعاً ..
سأعطيك مثالا مبسطاً ..
الذبابة التي نغمسها في كأس الماء .. قيل لنا منذ أن كنا أطفالاً :
أن العالم الأمريكي الفلاني اكتشف صحة هذا الحديث .. لأنه كذا وكذا..
وبدأوا يأتوا لنا شهادات (مجهولة) من أناس (مجهولين) قالوا أن الأحاديث النبوية توافق العلم الحديث ..
لكن .. هذه كلها خرافات لم يأتي الله بها من سلطان..

أنا -ومنذ 5 شهور فقط- بدأت أكشتشف كل شيء بنفسي ..
لا اسمح لأحد أن يغسل لي مخي ..
فإن كان الحديث الفلاني يوافق العلم الحديث.. سأذهب إلى مواقع عالمية بقيادة علماء بشهادات علمية غير مجهولة..
وأرى إن كان الحديث المذكور صحيحاً أم لا ..
وبالتالي أكتشف أن جميع المعجزات هي كلها خرافات..
صدقني كم أضحك على نفسي.. كم كنت مغفلاً وغبياً .. أصدق كل ما هب ودب ..
بل جتى أخواني الذين يعيشون معي في البيت مازالوا يصدقون هذه الخرافات ..
يخبرونني بأن مكة تقع في منتصف الأرض ...!!!
مضحك فعلاً .. وهل للأرض "يمين" او "يسار" حتى يكون لها "منتصف" ؟؟؟؟
يقولون لي : أنت تغيرت.. لقد صرت علمانياً .. أنت تشك في الدين الاسلامي... وووو ..
حتى أضطر للسكوت.. ولا أدخل في متاهات معهم..

أما عن المسجد الذي لم ينهدم ..
صدقني أن الموضوع ليس كما تتوقع ..
فالمعروف أن المباني الدينية أو المقدسة تبنى من الحديد القرمدي ..
وهو من الحديد القوي الذي لا يستعمل إلا في المباني الطويلة والشاهقة..
بل حتى أنك حينما ترى الصور سترى أن هناك اشجار لم تنهدم..
ياترى هل تلك الأشجار اسلامية أيضاً ؟

وشكراً ..
أخوك المسيحي من خلفية مسلمة ..*


----------



## thelife.pro (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك اخي العزيز  peace_86 
كلامك جميل ومنطقي 
نحن عندما نحاور المسلمين نحاورهم من القرآن 
ولكن اخانا هنا جائنا بصور من العمق الاسلامي 
نحن في قرن العشرين والكل يعرف انت الصور من اروع الابداعات 
فكثير من الناس يستطيعون ان يضعوا انفسهم وهم في نيويورك 
انه الفن ..... 
وليس من الصعب على المسلمين الذين بامكانهم تدمير المواقع ان يصمموا مثل هذه الصور 
لا تعتمد على شيء لم تره اعينك 
اذا اردت الحقيقة فالمس الشيء بيدك 
لسنا ضدك بل نحن معك 

اخوك طوني


----------



## الداعي (23 مارس 2007)

بـــــــــــارك الله فيكم


واللــــــــــــــــه يهديكم

وينور قلــــــــــــوبكم با الايمان والعمل الصالح


----------



## الداعي (23 مارس 2007)

فــــــــــأني ادعو

من اهداه الله ان يزور مكه المكرمه

والمدينه وان يسلم على الرسول المصطفى

وتحياتي لكم

داعي


----------



## الداعي (23 مارس 2007)

فــــــــــأني ادعو

من اهداه الله ان يزور مكه المكرمه

والمدينه وان يسلم على الرسول المصطفى

وتحياتي لكم

داعي


----------



## islamprtjrs (23 مارس 2007)

اوكي لا تصدق الصور اوكي انا رح اصبر شوي 
سفر التثنية ( 18 : 18 )  ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به)  لمن تعود هده النبوة ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## islamprtjrs (23 مارس 2007)

اوكي ساوفر العناء عليكم

بقلم الشيخ أحمد ديدات



بعد ان قرا النص, استفسرت : لمن تعود هذه النبؤة؟.
وبدون تردد قال : يسوع. 
فسألت : لماذا يسوع؟.ان اسمه غير مذكور هنا؟.
اجاب القس: بما ان النبؤة هي الوصف التصويري لامور ستحدث في المستقبل, فأننا ندرك ان تعبيرات النص , تصف المسيح وصفا دقيقا.
قلت: انك ترى ان اهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك, اي مثل موسى .فهل عيسى مثل موسى؟. بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى؟.
اجاب: بادئ ذي بدئ كان موسى يهوديا , وكذلك كان عيسى. كان موسى نبيا وكذلك كان يسوع.
قلت : هل تستطيع ان تجد تشابهات اخرى بين عيسى وموسى؟.
قال القس انه لا يتذكر شيئا اخر.


قلت: اذا كان هذا هو المعيار لاكتشاف مرشح لهذه النبؤة في سفر التثنية. اذن ففي هذه الحالة يمكن ان تنطبق على اي نبي من انبياء الكتاب. سليمان , اشعياء , حزقيال , دانيال , هوشع , يوئيل , ملاخي , يوحنا... الخ . ذلك انهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم انبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبؤة خاصة باحد هؤلاء الانبياء؟. 

فلم يجب القس.
استانفت قائلا: انك تدرك استنتاجاتي , وهي ان عيسى لا يشابه موسى. فأذا كنت مخطأ, فأرجوا ان تردني الى الصواب.


امور غير متشابهة : 

قلت : ان عيسى لايشبه موسى , بمقتضى عقيدتكم , فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن الها, اهذا حق؟.
اجاب : نعم.
قلت : بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثانيا.بمقتضى عقيدتكم , مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟.
اجاب : نعم.
فقلت: لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟.
اجاب : نعم. 

واستنتجت : اذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. ولكن ايها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة , بل حقائق مكشوفة .
دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى وعيسى. 

1- الاب والام : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى )(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له ام واب . لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري , اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس؟.
قال : نعم. 

2- الميلاد المعجز : ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك , الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. 

3- عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته .
اهاذا صحيح ؟. 
اجاب القس : نعم . 

قلت : اذن عيسى ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى. 

4- مملكة تهتم بالامور الاخروية: ان موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين , مثلما كانا زعيمين. واعني بالنبوة..
الانسان الذي يوحى اليه برسالة الهية لارشاد الناس.اما الزعيم . فاعني به , الانسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجا كملك او لا .فاذا اقتدر انسان على توقيع عقوبة الاعدام مثلا والحكم بين الناس ..فهو زعيم.
و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان, فقد امر بأعدام عباد العجل(خروج:32: 26 )..
و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. اما المسيح فانه ينتمي الى الصنف الاخر من الانبياء .
ومن هنا فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى , لكن محمد مثل موسى. 

5- لا شريعة جديدة : ان موسى ومحمد اتيا بشرعة جديدة واحكام جديدة لشعبيهما .
وان موسى جاء بالوصايا العشرة وطقوس جديدة شاملة لهداية الناس.
وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, الى شعب يغط بالجهالة, اشتهروا بؤاد البنات, مدمنون للخمر , عبدة اوثان مولعون بالقمار والميسر. 

في وسط هذه الصحراء فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقول ( توماس كاريل ) : قد شرف الذين اتبعوه فجعلهم حاملي مشاعل النور والعلم. 

اما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما ان يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف , بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة , فيقول : لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء , ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي 5: 17 ).
وبعبارة اخرى انه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة او اي احكام جديدة على الاطلاق.انما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة.
وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد , مثل ما فعل موسى ومحمد. سألت القس ؟.
فأجاب : نعم. 

6- كيف كان رحيلهم : ان كلا من موسى و محمد, قد توفاهم الله وفاة طبيعية. لكن وفقا للعقيدة النصرانية , فأن المسيح مات شر ميتة بقتله على الصليب.اليس هذا صحيح؟.
اجاب : نعم.
قلت : من ثم فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ولكن محمد مثل موسى. 

7- المقام السماوي : ان كلا من من محمد وموسى يرقد الان في قبره على الارض , ولكن طبقا لتعاليمكم فأن المسيح يجلس الان ( عن يمين قوة الرب ) .(لوقا 22 : 69 ). 
قال القس : نعم. 
فقلت : ومن ثم فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى , بل محمد مثل موسى. 

بعد هذا الحوار المنطقي و المثبت بالادلة والبراهين , وبعد ان وافق القس , وبأستسلام لكل ما طرحته من اراء . 

قلت : ايها القس للان ماتناولناه , انما للبرهنة فقط على موضوع واحد من هذه النبؤة كلها, ذلك بالتحقيق في كلمة( مثلك) , اي مثل موسى. ان النبوة اوسع من ذلك بكثير , تقول النبؤة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). (التثنية 18:18).
يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط اخوتهم, مثلك). ان الخطاب موجه لموسى , وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوة من (اخوتهم ), تعني يقينا العرب . 

انك تعلم انه يتحدث عن ابراهيم , وكان لابراهيم زوجتان سارة وهاجر , ولدت هاجر لابراهيم ولدا . انه الابن البكر لابراهيم كما يقول الكتاب المقدس ودعا ابراهيم اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل) . (التكوين16 :15).
وحتى الثالثة عشر من العمر فأن اسماعيل بقي الابن الوحيد لأبراهيم, ولقد وهب الله ابراهيم ابنا اخر من سارة اسماه اسحاق. 

العرب واليهود : 

اذا كان اسماعيل واسحاق ابناء الوالد نفسه( ابراهيم) , وهوما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. اذن هما اخوان , وهكذا فان الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما , اخوة بالمعنى المجازي. ان ابناء اسحاق هم اليهود , وابناء اسماعيل هم العرب, وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ايضا. 

ويؤكد حقيقة هذه الاخوة بالنسب (وامام جميع اخوته يسكن ).(تكوين16 :12 ).
وعن وفاة اسماعيل تقول التوراة( وهذه سنو حياة اسماعيل , مئة وسبع وثلاثون سنة, واسلم روحه ومات وانضم الى قومه. وسكنوا من حويلة الى شور التي امام مصر حينما تجيئ نحو اشور. امام جميع اخوته)).(تكوين 25: 17). 

ان ابناء اسماعيل هم اخوة لابناء اسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فأن محمد من قوم هم اخوة بني اسرائيل , ذلك انه من سلالة اسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم). 
بل تذكر النبوة بوضوح ان النبي الاتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني اسرائيل, لان التوراة لم تقل من بين انفسهم). بل قالت من وسط اخوتهم). من ثم فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط اخوتهم. 

واجعل كلامي في فمه : 

تستأنف النبوة قولها ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).? 

ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا, امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه, فاجاب ما انا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا .
قال : ما انا بقارئ.
ثم اعاد الامر عليه قائلا  اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق * خلق الانسان من علق * اقرأ وربك الاكرم * الذي علم بالقلم * علم الانسان ما لم يعلم ).
ادرك النبي ان ما يريده منه الملاك هو ان يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القران, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقران الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل. 

اليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوة الكتاب المقدس. ان القران الكريم هو في الحقيقة انجاز لنبوة موسى . انه الرسول الامي . 
وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه بالفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما انزل. 

انجاز لنبوة اشعياء : 

ان اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل اليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول اميا لايعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . انما هي انجاز لنبؤة اخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ). 

ومن الزم ما يجب ان تعرفه هو انه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي , اي حينما كان محمد حيا . فضلا على ذلك فانه امي , يقول القران عنه : ( فأمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الامي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته ). 

انذار من الله : 

قلت للقس : هل رايت كيف تنطبق النبؤة على الرسول محمد كأنطباق القفاز في اليد. 
اجاب القس قائلا: ان جميع شروحاتك وتفسيراتك انما هي فحص دقيق للكتاب المقدس , ولكن ليست ذات قيمة و اهمية, ذلك اننا نحن النصارى نحرز على يسوع الاله المتجسد الذي خلصنا من الخطيئة.


قلت : ليست ذات اهمية!!. 
ان الله انزل هذه النبؤة ثم تتاتي انت وتقول انها ليست ذات اهمية!, ان الله يعلم ان من الناس من هم مثلك ايها القس الذين بفلتة لسان وارادة قلوبهم الهينة يسقطون كلام الله و لا يعيرون له اي اهتمام, لهذا تابع تكملة النبؤة يقول الكتاب المقدس : ( ويكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم باسمي انا اطلبه ). وفي النسخة الكاثوليكية من الكتاب المقدس يقول : ( ساكون انا المنتقم ). ان الله القادر يتوعد بالعقاب و العذاب . 

ان النبي الذي يشبه موسى كما جاء في النص (مثلك) هو بلا ريب محمد , لقد قدمت البراهين والحجج في فيض من الوضوح , بأن هذه النبؤة عن محمد لا عن المسيح عليهما الصلاة والسلام. 

نحن المسلمين لا ننكر ان عيسى هو المسيح الذي ارسله الله الى بني اسرائيل. ان مانقوله هو ان ما جاء بسفر التثنية (18:18)لا يشير اطلاقا الى المسيح . انها نبؤة واضحة تتنبأ عن محمد. 

ابتعد القس بمنتهى الادب قائلا : انها مناقشة خطيرة ومهمة للغاية .
وسوف احاول ان اناقش الطائفة في هذا الموضوع. 

لقد مضت خمسة عشر سنة منذ ذلك الوقت وانا لا زلت انتظر ما وعد به!!. 

اعتقد ان القس كان مخلصا عندما دعاني ورحب بي وبالبحث العلمي , غير ان التحزب والتعصب لدين الاجداد يقتل بقسوة.


----------



## thelife.pro (23 مارس 2007)

اخ islamprtjrs  انا رح انسخ الموضوع تبعك من بعد اذنك وسوف اضعه بمنتدى الرد على الشبهات 
وباذن الله رح تلاقي الجواب هنيك 

اخوك طوني


----------



## thelife.pro (23 مارس 2007)

لا تفكر اذا راح الموضوع لهنيك ما رح اشارك فيه 
باذن الله من اول المشاركات رح تكون مشاركاتي


----------



## thelife.pro (23 مارس 2007)

للاسف لم استطيع وضعها في الرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول الكتاب المقدس 
وتم وضعها مؤقت في المنتدى المسيحي العام 

اخوك طوني


----------



## thelife.pro (23 مارس 2007)

هاذا هو الرابط 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17775


----------



## peace_86 (24 مارس 2007)

كتبت ردي في بعض النقاط ..


----------



## thelife.pro (25 مارس 2007)

اسف اذا ما رديت بس كنت مسافر واليوم رجعت 
وشكرا


----------



## peace_86 (25 مارس 2007)

الحمدلله على السلامة عزيزي ..
كتبت ردي في ذاك الموضوع ..
ولم اجد مشاركة أبداً .. لا من المسلمين ولا من المسيحيين ..


----------



## thelife.pro (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا على ردك 
وسوف اكتب انا ايضا ردي
وبانتظار ردود من الاخوة المسيحيين


----------

